# difference between shimano sti shifters?



## snowdenn (Jun 16, 2009)

maybe somebody can help.

im thinking about picking up some older shimano sti shifters, and im trying to figure out the difference between some shimano 105 models. i need a triple in front and nine in the back. ive been looking at st5500 and st5510 models. can anybody tell me what the difference is between them? ive found some st5510s which are 3x9, but only doubles for the st5500. does the st5500 work with a triple ring?

thanks for the help.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

snowdenn said:


> maybe somebody can help.
> 
> im thinking about picking up some older shimano sti shifters, and im trying to figure out the difference between some shimano 105 models. i need a triple in front and nine in the back. ive been looking at st5500 and st5510 models. can anybody tell me what the difference is between them? ive found some st5510s which are 3x9, but only doubles for the st5500. does the st5500 work with a triple ring?
> 
> thanks for the help.


Both the ST-5500 and ST-5510 are 9 spd, double/triple compatible. _I think _the 5500's are silver finish and 5510's are black.


----------



## snowdenn (Jun 16, 2009)

thanks pj. from what ive been able to find so far, both actually come in either color. so if its not a difference in color and not a difference in double/triple gearing, do you know what the difference between the two are? im guessing its something to do with the flightdeck computer stuff, but i want to be sure.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

snowdenn said:


> thanks pj. from what ive been able to find so far, both actually come in either color. so if its not a difference in color and not a difference in double/triple gearing, do you know what the difference between the two are? im guessing its something to do with the flightdeck computer stuff, but i want to be sure.


You could very well be right. This site carries both, and in the description for the ST-5510's it mentions Flight Deck compatible, while the ST-5500's do not.
http://store.icyclesusa.com/shared/...oreType=BtoC&Count1=111217677&Count2=28358101
Once there, you can do a search on the ST-5500

Bottom line, though, they're both 9 spd. double/ triple compatible.


----------

